# 7 chicks!



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got 7 chicks I believe their 3 weeks old. Does anybody know what kind they are? And this is my first time raising chicks any starter advise?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> I just got 7 chicks I believe their 3 weeks old. Does anybody know what kind they are? And this is my first time raising chicks any starter advise?


I'm a newbie myself but I am going to guess that the two gray chicks are Lavender Orpington roosters. As for advice - read, read, read. I spend a lot of time on bulletin boards reading and learning. There are also some good websites out there. One that comes to mind is www.hencam.com. She has a FAQ section with lots of good info.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

The dark red ones I was guessing New Hampshire Reds.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you and about how old can you determine the sex of a chick?


----------

